# poop question



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

okay one of my feral babies has some funny looking poop and thought you all might have some insight on it.
his poop are a little runny but the watery parts are slightly whitish sort of a mucus constituency looks like a watered down milk.
he seems healthy and the only thing i have done differently was to put acv in their water for the last three days, i didn't do it today though


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi Altgirl35, I have always interrupted mucus type droppings as a symptom of some kind of inflammation or irritation going on in the lower GI. The watered down look is coming from the white colored urates being diluted and would something expected to be to be seen, so not unusual, in the loose droppings you describe. If all else appears well and the only change you made was the addition of ACV, I would stop the AVC, as you have done, and see if things return to normal, to see if you can establish cause and effect, before I would start to look too much further or start any other treatments, unless of course, there is change the wrong way in this little one's condition. By the way, at what strength did you mix the AVC at, and how old is this little guy? What's the history on this one's parents, background, any prior treatments, general health, weight and condtion?

Please keep us informed,

Karyn


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i actually started with 8 this winter 1 of which was a fall baby and i recaptured a spring release piji i had raised to keep the little one company for the winter.
the 6 others were brought to me by a "underground rehabber" that's not a very good one and she rarely releases anything, anyways that's a long story in itself.
anyways out of the 6, one had to be put down because of egg yolk peritonitis, one is crippled is 10 yrs old and walks on her elbows i think i have found a home for her, another is imprinted and will go back to the woman probably at the end of the month but i love her so i don't know, and one old man has a wing droop(looking for a home for him. but 2 of her group will be releaseable soon as the weather turns nicer.
one of her boys and my spring release laid eggs and i decided to let them keep them, i figured saftey in numbers and i just love bb's and better yet i didn't have to raise them.
they are about 3 weeks old or so and seem to be doing great, crops are always full when i check them, one was a bit smaller than the other but she seems strong and healthy, i havn't weighed them for about a week, but keels feel good, i'm constantly checking their throats, keels and crops
when they all first arrived i did a 4-1 treatment to all of them a product i never used before and i'm not sure how well they work, then dewormed everybody individually with drontal plus but the parents only got 1 dose because the babies hatched and i was afraid to give them the second dose.
there was never any signs of illness except for the one who ended up with egg yolk peritonitis but i didn't know what was going on with her until it was too late and her abdomen filled up to the point i could feel it.
as for the acv i put about a teaspoon in a gallon


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> as for the acv i put about a teaspoon in a gallon


At 1 teaspoon a gallon, generally speaking, I would not think that the ACV would be causing this change in droppings, as 1 teaspoon a gallon is a very light dose, I asked because I was expecting something much stronger. However, I have learned that nothing is 100% and there is aways the chance that ACV does not agree with this little one, even at quite low dosages. I know it's hard sometimes reconstructing a time line, but take a minute and think it all through again, anything else, even small, in routine change, or a change, again even small, in disposition or demeanor, is she/he self feeding at all? Was it like normal droppings one day, then ACV, and then sudden onset of the droppings you describe?


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i noticed them yesterday but wasn't sure who did it , they all have free reign in the rehab room, then i noticed another this morning when i was cleaning, still wasn't sure who did it.
this evening i went into turn out the lights and checked the babes and saw the bigger baby poop.
i have no idea if they are self feeding if they are they are not eating in front of me, i don't hang out in there except to clean, feed and check on everyone a few times a day.
i'll try to get some pics of them and the poo in the morning, and weigh them
i hope it's just the acv i can't wait to get them outside in the aviary, lol


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Well, I always like to have a little plan in my mind in advance on how to proceed, for some reason when I know one of my guys is a little off, it subdues some of the fretting I tend to do, so may I suggest this. This plan is predicated on that the little one remains looking essentially well, outside of these loose droppings. Give it a day and see if they start to improve, to see if cause and effect with the ACV can be drawn, if they are improving, this would be a good thing. The next thing I would do, whether there was some improvement or not would be to take about 2cc of plain organic yogurt, or Kefir, and into this this I would mix some good quality probiotics, I would tube this once in the morning and once at night. Again, the next day I would see how the droppings are looking and at this point, if I was still not pleased with them, I would consider giving 0.10cc of Pepto Bismal, once in the morning and once at night. I have used Pepto Bismal myself on a number of occasions and have found it to be effective in settling GI tract ills without having to resort to treatment meds. If the next day things were not better, it would then I most likely escalate to treatment meds. It may be also wise to see if you can have a fecal done during all of this to have an idea if there is anything you should know about going on there upfront.

Just a mention, if of course, at any point along the way, you get that "gut feeling" things are a little worse than better, I would be thinking of starting the little guy on some real meds much earlier, I have found lately I have been using TMP/SMX with very good results, so this may be a good first choice of drug, as it will cover a number of illnesses that could be attributable to the droppings looking as you describe.

Karyn


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

i actually have bird bene bac so i can use that instead i will probably give it to both since they are so cozy.
i did sprinkle it on the seed for everyone for a few days after i did the 4-1, but that was before they were hatched.
i can also do that again for the folks and everyone else
crossing my fingers that i don't see anymore of those poops tmrw


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

altgirl35 said:


> crossing my fingers that i don't see anymore of those poops tmrw


The Bene-Bac sounds like a good idea, will cross my fingers as well.

Karyn


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

How do you manage to get so many birds?? Lol!
I hope I can do the same in the future, when I don't have my mom complaining about it xD. I'm rethinking the whole vet deal. I need to overcome my problem with blood though . But my grandma says she overcame it with the time. In a vet position, I'd be able to help much more with pretty much every cause I'm involved with (or at least, every cause I care about). I'm asking my aunt to teach me how to suture in an emergency case. It always comes in handy (you know how every emergency is NEVER when the vet is open! haha).
Anyways, enough rambling. I hope your bird gets better soon. Maybe it had some weird reaction to the ACV, you can never discard it even if it's in a low dose. Update us tomorrow


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

*re*

okay here are some pics don't mind the mess pics were taken before clean up.
i couldn't find a fresh one, maybe i will be able to later.
the baby with more yellow fuzz is lorraine and the other is hogan, they are named after a old lady that was harassed but fought her whole life to feed the wild pigeons she loved in salem massachusetts, lorraine hogan died at 93.
hogan is the one i'm seeing the poops from he weighs 234 and lorraine weighs 243 but she had a full crop.
in one pics you can see a old poo next to the baby, and i also included a pic of proud mama and papa


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

here's one more pic of a poo, not sure if it's from the babes or not


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Not as bad looking as I thought it was going to be. Before, were they like the rest, nice ball with a dollop of white on it? I think as long, as I said in my previous post, he remains acting and looking as per before, we continue to monitor and try the less aggressive treatments and see if they can improve him back to normal.

Yes, some proud looking parents there.

Karyn


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

yep little balls, occasional more mushy one


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

I was thinking, there is always the possibility that he quite liked the taste of the acidified water and actually drank more than normal, causing the loosening up of the droppings. Let's just keep an eye on things and see how it goes.

Karyn


----------



## altgirl35 (Sep 5, 2008)

thanx karyn


----------



## Pawbla (Jan 6, 2009)

That's good . I hope it's nothing else than excess of ACV!


----------

